# Gilgamesh vs. Godōu Kusanagi



## raphxenon (Nov 4, 2012)

Goudo Kusanagi has knowledge on Gilgamesh legends

Scenario 1 : F/Z Gilgamesh
Scenario 2 : FSN Gilgamesh
Scenario 3 : Composite Gilgamesh

Gilgamesh is IC


----------



## AliceKumo (Nov 4, 2012)

FSN and FZ Gil are pretty much the same, except for the Servant status.
Knowledge on the legend won't help him much.
All three scenarios: Gate of Babyowned.

Off-Topic: Seraph Crim FTW!


----------



## Cypher0120 (Nov 4, 2012)

Just out of curiousity for composite Gil. What feats does he have in the Fate/Kaleid Prisma Illya Manga?


----------



## willyvereb (Nov 4, 2012)

Better question is what the OP meant about "composite Gilgamesh"
If it's all the different versions of Gilgamesh from the Nasuverse combined then it means at least several incarnations.


----------



## TheSweetFleshofDeath (Nov 4, 2012)

Well, actually in scenario three he can just flood the earth from high orbit.

I'm not aware of anything else the other Gilgamesh's can do that Fate/S. Gil can't do in an equivalent manner.


----------



## Qinglong (Nov 4, 2012)

Fate/prototype's Gilgamesh and his 7 day flood

edit: beaten :/


----------



## AliceKumo (Nov 4, 2012)

Is Fate/Extra Gil the same in every way?


----------



## Atem (Nov 4, 2012)

There is no Fate/Extra Gilgamesh.

Just Robin Hood.


----------



## Qinglong (Nov 4, 2012)

The good news about Extra is no Gil

The bad news is double nerfed Arcueid and defying WoG Ryougi


----------



## AliceKumo (Nov 4, 2012)

Falcon Man said:


> There is no Fate/Extra Gilgamesh.
> 
> Just Robin Hood.



Doesn't the new Fate/Extra CCC have him as a playable Servant?


----------



## Qinglong (Nov 4, 2012)

He is actually (forgot about CCC), and is pretty much as arrogant as his usual self claiming he doesn't fall under any of the Servant class

He has what looks like fate/prototype's Enki and his usual weaponry (Ea, Enkidu), no clue on any feats but he's basically the same Heroic Spirit


----------



## Xelloss (Nov 4, 2012)

Servants under the moon cell lose all bonus from older legend and fame which would probably hit him.

And yes he is the 8 class in ccc (Gilgamesh class) his ego is just big enough to force the system to make a new class for him


----------



## Atem (Nov 4, 2012)

> his ego is just big enough to force the system to make a new class for him



 

Oh my, that definitely sounds like Gilgamesh alright.


----------



## AliceKumo (Nov 4, 2012)

Gilgamesh's ego can be considered a legitime superpower.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 4, 2012)

is CCC even out already ?


----------



## Atem (Nov 4, 2012)

No. It comes out in February 21, 2013 according to the


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 4, 2012)

Gae Bolg


----------



## AliceKumo (Nov 4, 2012)

Crimson King said:


> Gae Bolg



The answer to any thread containing Lancer, Archer or Gilgamesh.


----------



## Boomy (Nov 4, 2012)

Man, took a break from OBD, I return and I see many Type Moon threads, what's the deal?

Anyway I don't know this fucker, can someone lists some of his feats?


			
				AliceKumo said:
			
		

> FSN and FZ Gil are pretty much the same, except for the Servant status.


Don't know what you mean by Servant status...but FSN Gilgamesh has a material body and can't turn into spirit form.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 4, 2012)

> Don't know what you mean by Servant status...but FSN Gilgamesh has a material body and can't turn into spirit form.


that's probably what was meant

your average Servant is supposed to have spirit form which FSN Gil lacks


----------



## AliceKumo (Nov 4, 2012)

BoomBaeBoom said:


> Don't know what you mean by Servant status...but FSN Gilgamesh has a material body and can't turn into spirit form.



That's what i meant, FSN Gil is not longer a Servant but has a real body of flesh and blood.

EDIT: Damn Fluttershy you ninja bastard.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 4, 2012)

Hmm, interesting match. I think the authorities that are going to matter the most in this match are Ame no Murakumo no Tsurugi, and The Warrior, going by what the Campione wiki says and from what I know about the series. if Goudou gets even one hit on Gil with The Warrior, than Gil is likely doomed.

That being said, here are Goudou's abilities according to the Campione wiki.

*Raptor Form*
The Raptor Form gives Godou godspeed, or god-like speed, as well as a body of extreme lightness. It can also slow him down just as much.


    The condition in using this is that he must be attacked by a quick strike exceeding normal parameters or stating the chant. (Things like bullets, ambushed by crazed wild beasts, or an attack from an accomplished martial artist will not activate Raptor.) 

    While using this Form, as long as he can carry it with his two hands, objects will become light as well. 

    After releasing this Form he will experience a certain period of intense chest pain, then afterwards his body will become powerless and be paralyzed. 



*The Ram*
The Ram, offers miraculous powers of recovery that allows him to resurrect himself from the dead, and recover from his injuries in the process.


    The effect is not instantanious, and it will take some time before he awakens. Two and a half hours has been the fastest time. 

    It must be activated before the moment he dies, or he will die permanently. 



*The Goat*
The Goat gives absolute control over Lightning, as well as priestly authority and wisdom.

    The condition to use this form is that there must be people at the location who wish to stand with him and be his strength, only then will it activate. 

    To truly wield its power, Godou must act as a king towards those people. 

It was mentioned that the Goat avatar not only drains energy from both the user and the companions but also drains them of their "life force". It can also affect a large number of people depending on the power used.

If the Goat is combined with Ame no Murakumo no Tsurugi, it grants Godou the power of magnetism (e.g. Railgun). 



*The Warrior*
Allows Godou to create countlees Golden Swords that have the ability to remove the divinity of any God, making them a mortal, thus negating their divine Authorities.


    Godou can only use it if he has overall knowledge of the enemy. 

    The Golden Sword is made to fit the specific god (or the Authority of the god in the case of a Campione) he is facing, using the knowledge of that god.
        If necessary, the Golden Sword can be adapted to affect a second god, though only if the two gods share enough characteristics such as both being earth gods or gods of steel. However, the sword will be less effective on the second god. Adapting it like this is difficult and draining for Godou. 

    It is suggested that the sword can exorcise Heretic Gods from those they possess. 

The power of the Warrior can be combined with the Authority of the White Stallion, infusing the blades with the power of the Sun, and increasing their speed to godspeed levels, equivalent to that of the Raptor.

It also grants Godou increased combat skills by allowing him to see through his enemies' attacks and magic. 

*Ame no Murakumo no Tsurugi*
The sword of Susanoo and wielding Authority over Wind and Storm. It allowed Godou to escape the Keeper of the Horses barrier spell that imprisoned Sun Wukong in the Netherworld. Besides its Authority over weather, and embodying Steel, its full range of powers is unknown. However, Godou now has the ability to summon Ame no Murakumo no Tsurugi, though it is unknown what (if any) conditions are required to do this, and lend it to Ena. It is possible this lending may only be done while she is under the protection of the Youth Authority.

Ame no Murakumo can communicate with Godou telepathically, revealing it to be alive and aware.

Ame no Murakumo no Tsurugi has the ability to adsorb divine powers directed at itself or its master, Godou. This allows it to take the power of an Authority that harms Godou and use it as a source of power, turning it against the enemy, and if desired creating a new power from it. Another way of using it is to take the power of one of 'Godou's' Authorities, and use it to create a new power. In the case of the Goat Authority, with its power over lightning, it uses it to create Magnetism powerful enough to hurl Sun Wukong into the uppermost reaches of the atmosphere.

Transformed Authorities:

    Goat (Lightning) - Magnetism
    Warrior (God-slaying sword) - Temporarily negate Divine Artifacts
    Body of Steel - Constricting Circlet (Magic ring of metal that can bind even gods, no matter their strength)
    Dragon's Roar and Tiger's Howl (Wind Manipulation) - Shockwave used to increase power of blows


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 4, 2012)

So Gae Bolg still wins this. I see no city busting + power in that post, so none of the attacks are getting through Gil's armor.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 4, 2012)

I never stated that Godou would win. EA or Gae Bolg will kill Godou. That being said, If Gill doesn't go all out and acts like his normal douchebag cocky self, than one hit from Godou's golden sword (The Warrior) will end Gil. It negates divine protection as well as a god or demi god's abilities, so Gil's armor probably won't do much.

Oh, and If I remember correctly, from the bit I watched in the anime, I believe it was stated that the fight between Veratharagna and some other god would destroy italy or something like that.....though I'm not 100% sure.

Normal weapon spam from Gil can be dealt with by the weapon spam created from Godou's warrior attribute.


----------



## raphxenon (Nov 5, 2012)

i forgot goudo houses a divine being inside his body, so enkidu works on him too


----------



## Boomy (Nov 5, 2012)

~Greed~ said:
			
		

> It negates divine protection as well as a god or demi god's abilities, so Gil's armor probably won't do much.


Except we don't know much about this armor. We can't really tell if it has divine origins. And it should be equal to Saber armor that can take city busting powers. Gilgamesh doesn't even need Ea.


> Normal weapon spam from Gil can be dealt with by the weapon spam created from Godou's warrior attribute.


How much he can shoot at once?

Also, his power set is somehow similiar to Gil, this Constricting Circlet looks similiar to Enkidu.

I might check a novel(?).


----------



## GilgameshKingofheroes (Nov 8, 2012)

Gilgamesh can use his other mythological weapons, umm does godou have divinity? is he a demi god or something?


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Nov 8, 2012)

Godou is a God Killer, not actually a God him self. He does like to steal their powers tough. Also yeah, GoB and UBW have met their match 




I still think this show is terrible though


----------



## Huntring (Nov 8, 2012)

Godou without PIS or CIS on his side is sorta weak.  The fact that the op knows that only by giving Godou knowledge of Gil's ability and history can Godou stand a chance speaks volumes of that. 

With that said this match depends on how some of Godou's feats are evaluated.  He has that sword+sun combo that was stated to be light speed.  



			
				Volume 7 said:
			
		

> "Glorious lord of the sun, Mithra be praised! To conquer all enemies, pray bestow upon my strongest self thousands of light and thousands of swords!"
> 
> From the eastern sky came solar radiance that was not being used like a cannon blast as before. A white sphere of light appeared in the sky hovering above the plains of Senjougahara.
> 
> ...



Sun Wukong latter successfully dodged mutiple blasts of this attack from a distance.  And the Raptor mode is comparable to Sun Wukong.  So he can blitz with the raptor mode if the light speed statement is taken seriously.

He also busted a island in volume 13 (untranslated).



~BLAZxBLUE~ said:


> I still think this show is terrible though



One of the best harem light novels currently.

This doesn't speak well for the harem light novels.


----------



## GilgameshKingofheroes (Nov 8, 2012)

Gate of babylon is a collection of thee original weapons of many heroes while UBW is just a collection of unlimited copies of weapons that Archer see's, It's been proven that Archer's fake swords is somewhat equal to that of Gilgamesh mainly because there was a point where GOB sword and UBW sword classed and broke each other. ... I don't remember it clearly though, UBW is unknowingly Infinite, It's true that Archer Emiya can't replicate Excalibur or Ea any holy weapons was it...or divine one, mainly because he doesn't know the materials and how was it built. . . i'm not sure about that Raining swords, i wanna see UBW up against that guy's many sword'y thingy. Since Godou can't be affected by Enkidu Gilgamesh might have some trouble i guess..or yea..he can SPAM him with GOB and summon shields to protect him... but i wanna see a serious Gilgamesh up against this guy.. a gilgamesh that would anything to win... even Using EA at full power wonder what'll happen... i dunno anything about Godou e.e


----------



## AliceKumo (Nov 8, 2012)

Actually Excalibur is trace-able.

We've been over this, Archer said in UBW that he can get it near perfction and Shirou traces it in HF.


----------



## teddy (Nov 8, 2012)

For a moment I was beginning to wonder if anyone actually knew anything about the original source.


----------



## GilgameshKingofheroes (Nov 10, 2012)

AliceKumo said:


> Actually Excalibur is trace-able.
> 
> We've been over this, Archer said in UBW that he can get it near perfction and Shirou traces it in HF.


The complete material stated it
_
Q: What is the limit of replication in UBW? The highest level of NP (sword types) is probably Ea, but while it might be impossible for Shirou, could Archer make it? Also, under the meaning of weapons, to what extent can he make modern weapons? Must it be only blade types or can he make guns and mobile weapons?
A: Divine constructs like Ea and Excalibur are non-replicable. There might be some degraded NPs with similar performance in stock though. Also, since sword is becoming his origin, the weapons that he has stored are fundamentally limited to close combat.
_

Archer can trace excalibur but not 100% like it, the real excalibur would be a thousand times better. I doubt that he can trace into near perfection.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Nov 11, 2012)

Godou knowledged the gilgamesh powers he can open a field covering with golden sword's that will create a effective way to finish the "legend" gilgamesh he already has control over he's speed abilites and the golden sword field can effectively act like a rain of sword,and several other ways,i think godou can catch this ONLY because he knows the legend of gilgamesh


----------



## GilgameshKingofheroes (Nov 17, 2012)

Since gilgamesh is in Character... i don't think he'll win, by the time he realizes he's done he might actually lose like in UBW. Since gilgamesh is in character and he is one who looks down on people calling them "MOngrels".. that kind of gilgamesh would probably losee. a gilgamesh who is bloodlusted and is ready to do anything to win..including sacrificing everything he has..and using Ea at it's limit... Godou is pretty much f*cked up. There are some useful things in the gate of babylon yet..we only know little about them, but i bet my life on it...there are some weapons that are totally freaking useful. About Gaebulg..i dunno Godou would probably die..horribly if gilgamesh weilds that, take note there are some magical unfair shields in the gate of babylon.


----------



## Qinglong (Nov 17, 2012)

IC Gilgamesh still shot a spear that looked exactly like Gae bulg and GoB spammed Heracles down, no selled Rin's Jewel magic point blank, and knew how many projections Shirou was working on just from looking at him, and this was during UBW

CIS hurts him but not the point he can't win


----------



## AliceKumo (Nov 17, 2012)

GilgameshKingofheroes said:


> The complete material stated it
> _
> Q: What is the limit of replication in UBW? The highest level of NP (sword types) is probably Ea, but while it might be impossible for Shirou, could Archer make it? Also, under the meaning of weapons, to what extent can he make modern weapons? Must it be only blade types or can he make guns and mobile weapons?
> A: Divine constructs like Ea and Excalibur are non-replicable. There might be some degraded NPs with similar performance in stock though. Also, since sword is becoming his origin, the weapons that he has stored are fundamentally limited to close combat.
> ...



lolNasu

Archer stats it during UBW and Shirou does it in HF.
The whole fuckin' plot of HF breaks down by that logic.


----------



## willyvereb (Nov 17, 2012)

Not really. You need to take attention on the details:


GilgameshKingofheroes said:


> The complete material stated it
> _
> Q: What is the limit of replication in UBW? The highest level of NP  (sword types) is probably Ea, but while it might be impossible for  Shirou, could Archer make it? Also, under the meaning of weapons, to  what extent can he make modern weapons? Must it be only blade types or  can he make guns and mobile weapons?
> A: Divine constructs like Ea and Excalibur are non-replicable. *There  might be some degraded NPs with similar performance in stock though*.  Also, since sword is becoming his origin, the weapons that he has stored  are fundamentally limited to close combat._


Archer and Shirou can't trace the exact replica of the Excalibur but can make a sword with appearance and properties rather close to it.
Also a different source states that Avalon is a special case since it was inside Shirou's body for a decade thuse he became accustomed with it.
Which means that he might be able to do the same with Excalibur if he can study it for years.

Ea is a different case altogether since it was made by methods and materials completely alien to Shirou or any human.


----------



## GilgameshKingofheroes (Nov 17, 2012)

Aye, now my question is...what if both Godou and gilgamesh are crazily bloodlusted..who would win...i doubt ic gil would win. BUt i dunno what both of them would do if they were gilgamesh..but my bet is on gilgamesh.



~Greed~ said:


> Normal weapon spam from Gil can be dealt with by the weapon spam created from Godou's warrior attribute.



Gil's weapons aren't any near of a normal weapon ..his weapons are the ones that was passed to the legendary heroes we know.... like gaebulg, there's a lot of things more these weapons.. and gilgamesh actually knows what he's doing while spamming and heck Gilgamesh had weapons that killed demi gods.. If gilgamesh gets uses Enkidu on this guy i dunno what will happen. but i still think an in character gil would lose badly, that depends if godou is stupid too.. then he'll be spammed to death.... or yea... Ea


----------

